# Trouble with Control Center on iPad



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

My iPad has suddenly stopped bringing up the Control Center when I slide up from the bottom of the screen. I've tried shutting it down and re-starting it with no change. Would appreciate any suggestions that might fix this. It is version 8.1.3

Thank you
PegM


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Check in Settings - Control Center to see if either of those access options are disabled.


----------



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> Check in Settings - Control Center to see if either of those access options are disabled.


Both are turned on.


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

Just turn your phone off, then on again and it will be back to normal.


----------

